# If any can identify whether my dog is full pitbull or not.



## Jamar W (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey, I've raised my dog Rogan since he was about 4 weeks old. He's about 8-9 months. Off and on I've doubted him being full breed pit or maybe him just being a different type. I have pictures of him so if anyone could identify what he could be, respond to me.. thanks guys


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks don't identify if dogs are purebred. People can guess at what breeds may be mixed into a dog, but you have no way to know really how a dog is bred without papers of lineage.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

If you have to ask, you have a mutt.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Also there is no TYPE of pit bull. There is the American pit bull terrier an the pit bull is a nickname for that breed. People who use pit bull to describe tons of breeds or mixed breeds that contain any short haired dog with a blocky head are wrong. Like said above the only way to know of you have a pit bull is if you know the history.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ames said:


> Also there is no TYPE of pit bull. There is the American pit bull terrier an the pit bull is a nickname for that breed. People who use pit bull to describe tons of breeds or mixed breeds that contain any short haired dog with a blocky head are wrong. Like said above the only way to know of you have a pit bull is if you know the history.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


:goodpost:

Yup there is no such thing as kinds or types of pit bulls. It's either an APBT or it's not. All this talk of red nose/blue nose ect..... just BS talk from the uneducated. The fact of the matter here is that there are so many different "bull" breeds and when mixed together they can still appear to look the same, or very similar. The only way to tell if the dog is pure bred, and what breed it actually is, is with registry papers that track the dogs lineage, or a pedigree. We can speculate all day long but there no way of really knowing anything.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Jamar W,

All the above answers to your question are true, without papers, every dog is a mutt (or mixed breed). However, don't think of it as a negative term. Umnless you are planning to show or breed the dog it doesn't really matter. Mutts are magnificent! 

Heck, most of the humans on this forum are mutts. I know I am. Just enjoy Rogan. I for one would still enjoy seeing his pictures.

Joe


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BullyGal said:


> If you have to ask, you have a mutt.





jttar said:


> All the above answers to your question are true, without papers, every dog is a mutt (or mixed breed).


You can't say a dog is a mutt any more than they can say it is purebred. Having no papers doesn't make a dog a mutt, yes it is very unlikely that the dog is pure of course, but with out papers the lineage is just unknown. No one knows if it is a mutt or pure without having any history on how the dog is bred.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can't say a dog is a mutt any more than they can say it is purebred. Having no papers doesn't make a dog a mutt, yes *it is very unlikely that the dog is pure of course*, but with out papers the lineage is just unknown. No one knows if it is a mutt or pure without having any history on how the dog is bred.


Hello Holly,

Point taken. Anything is possible but without papers of lineage ...... I agree, it is very unlikely that the dog is pure.

Joe


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I didnt see a pic however this is your scientific and legal answer..

"PitBull" is a slang term that NOW describes a group of dogs and or any dog of similar sort being: American Pit Bull Terrier APBT, American Staffordshire Terrier AST, Staffordshire Bull Terrier SBT, American Bully, Boston Terrier, Bandogs, Dogos,.. etc... etc....

In origin and in the hearts of fanciers the term "Pit Bull" still refers to the breed it was pulled from the American Pit Bull Terrier.. It predates this registery name however as the original bulldog was thrown into the [] and forever dubbed "pit bull".. That being said combined with the above paragraph you see a few of the breeds that come from that original pit bulldog and or parallel to it and so it is.. all those dogs on a TRUE DNA test, testing mtDna will show the same breed of dog, seperate from hounds, seperate from Spitz, .. Bulldogs.. simple as that, nothing more nothing less.. You have a bulldog .. or a mix.. take your pick..  steer clear from registry breed names, when you have a pound puppy. Its all probability and its only 40% unless they get a TRUE DNA test themselves..


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I consider a Mutt to be any dog of unknown origin... If you look up the definition it just means dog or Mongrel. And Mongrel means a dog of mixed or indeterminate breed.

I guess I should have specified what I construe the word mutt to mean.

I still stand by what I said using the definition of mutt to be a dog of indeterminate breed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I always thought mutt meant a dog of unknown origin as well. Kinda leaves you in a bind if you cant call a dog a mutt and cant call it pure what do you call it? I would say mix or mutt to any dog without papers or proof of lineage. JMO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Where are you guys getting a definition that says a dog of unknown origin? Just because you don't know a dog origin doesn't make it a mutt. When a purebred dog has no papers it doesn't magically become a mutt. It's still a purebred dog you just have no proof of it. 

As i said before yes usually they are going to be a mixed bred dog, but you can't claim it's a mutt just because you don't know how it's bred.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

so now you will have people coming on saying they have pure bred dogs yet have no papers to prove it. Just curious where you would label a dog if someone asks you what it is or if it is pure? I would just call it a mutt until it can be proved it is pure, would you have it that it would be called purebred until it can be proved it isn't??? I just think in general to keep confusion down I will still label anything without papers { or proof, like if they knew the parents, and know the history even without papers), like shelter dogs I will call mutts or mix breeds. I get what you are saying though , but in general I think it is best to use that term. 
I don't know about there but here we have laws about advertising " pure bred" without providing proof and registration papers within a timely manner. So anything without proof is called mutt or mix.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As I said above I would just call it a dog. When a person can't prove a dog is purebred it is no different than you being able to prove it's not. It's just a dog of unknown lineage. Most mixed bred dogs you can see other breeds, but when there is no obvious other breed IMO you can't say its a mutt. 


You are welcome to your opinion of a mutt being a dog without papers. My opinion of a mutt is a dog that is mixed bred. If there is nothing to prove the dog goes either way then its just a dog to me.

This is just the first I have ever heard of anyone considering a dog a mutt regardless of whether it is a mixed breed dog or not. Just if it's not papered it's a mutt.....


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> As I said above I would just call it a dog. When a person can't prove a dog is purebred it is no different than you being able to prove it's not. It's just a dog of unknown lineage. Most mixed bred dogs you can see other breeds, but when there is no obvious other breed IMO you can't say its a mutt.
> 
> You are welcome to your opinion of a mutt being a dog without papers. My opinion of a mutt is a dog that is mixed bred. If there is nothing to prove the dog goes either way then its just a dog to me.
> 
> This is just the first I have ever heard of anyone considering a dog a mutt regardless of whether it is a mixed breed dog or not. Just if it's not papered it's a mutt.....


So what about when it comes to bully breeds? When a lot of them look similar, how can you 'see the other breeds'? You have people come on here all the time arguing that their dog is purebred because of it's looks or because the person they got it from said it is. But the reality of it is that looks do not define a dog and what breed it is. 
I'll have to side with the others on this. If they don't have knowledge of the dog's origin at all or don't have papers, I'd just call it a mix. It most likely is anyway. Like these BYB saying their dogs are 'American bluenose/Colby' or whatever. They're just mutts. I'm not saying that it can't be a mutt with papers either. Papers are only as honest as the person you get them from.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> So what about when it comes to bully breeds? When a lot of them look similar, how can you 'see the other breeds'? You have people come on here all the time arguing that their dog is purebred because of it's looks or because the person they got it from said it is. But the reality of it is that looks do not define a dog and what breed it is.
> I'll have to side with the others on this. If they don't have knowledge of the dog's origin at all or don't have papers, I'd just call it a mix. It most likely is anyway. Like these BYB saying their dogs are 'American bluenose/Colby' or whatever. They're just mutts. I'm not saying that it can't be a mutt with papers either. Papers are only as honest as the person you get them from.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You say you'll have to side with the others, yet call out bullies and I am not the one that backs them lmao. I have nothing against bullies I just find it funny that that is what you comment is to me and I have never be one to preach that bullies are purebred.

I also never said that papers make a dog purebred, I said that papers proving lineage of a dog can prove it's purebred. When papers are done false and obvious mixing has happens well then duh ya the papers don't mean anything anymore.

You all seem to be thinking that I am saying the dogs are purebred, however all I am saying is you have no clue how they are breed, so you have no way to know if it is pure bred or not. Regardless over how many may be mixed, doesn't mean all paperless dogs are, and doesn't mean that no papers equals a mixed bred dog. If you think any unpaperd dog is a mutt that's fine as I said before, but I don't agree that no papers means a dog is a mutt. Unknown is unknown.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

No question some dogs have a look that is obvious of what they are, but you still can't bet the bank on it. I think the word mutt is a little harsh too. The last thing we should tell some one that their dog is garbage just because there is no pedigree registered on the dog. Most people own a dog because they love the particular dog, not because of what breed they are. Your dog is a dog unless the papers say otherwise. No papers, no big deal. It's still the best dog in your eyes.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i dunno.. to me i always just felt that uknown=mutt. in the same sense of uknown father=bastard. but either way i love my mutt. not derogatory to me at all...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm proud of my mutts lol


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

I didn't say BULLIES. I said bully breeds. The general 'pit bull type' dogs. I know you don't have bullies. And was not attacking you or anything. Was just curious how someone could see what a dog is mixed with when a lot of breeds look similar. And with am bullies, yeah, I'd consider a lot of them mutts. But I'd rather them be considered their own breed than people thinking they're what true bulldogs should look/act like. 
And I know a lot of dogmen didn't register their dogs, or they had handwritten pedigrees. So no, not ALL paperless dogs are mixed. But I'd say nowadays (and depending where you get the dog) it probably is. I guess, yeah, there's no PROOF that a dog, take my shelter dog for example, is mixed, but there's no proof that she's not. So I'm not going to say she is purebred. And I'd tell other people to do the same.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i dunno.. to me i always just felt that uknown=mutt. in the same sense of uknown father=bastard. but either way i love my mutt. not derogatory to me at all...


LOL too funny.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

redog said:


> No question some dogs have a look that is obvious of what they are, but you still can't bet the bank on it. I think the word mutt is a little harsh too. The last thing we should tell some one that their dog is garbage just because there is no pedigree registered on the dog. Most people own a dog because they love the particular dog, not because of what breed they are. Your dog is a dog unless the papers say otherwise. No papers, no big deal. It's still the best dog in your eyes.


I don't think mutt is a bad word, I think more often then not people take that word too harsh. I don't think saying a dog is a mutt is taking away from the value of that dog as a dog. Just as I don't think papers makes a dog. I do understand what Holly is saying , sure there can be dogs with no papers that are pure, it happens all the time. Just as there are papered dogs that are obvious mixes. I think if you don't have proof though then atleast call it a Bully breed or bully breed mix vs stating it is such and such breed where you really can't prove it.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can't say a dog is a mutt any more than they can say it is purebred. Having no papers doesn't make a dog a mutt, yes it is very unlikely that the dog is pure of course, but with out papers the lineage is just unknown. No one knows if it is a mutt or pure without having any history on how the dog is bred.


This is a great philosophical approach on this subject and she's actually right when you think about it. The agnostic view (with no papers there's no way to know or *not know* whether a dog is "pure") on this topic should be the only way to view this matter, however for the better good of the APBT I think the no papers equal mutt is just a better overall approach. 
And mutt is in no way a derogatory term towards dogs. It's a synonym for mongrel which means a dog with no definable breed characteristics.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The word "Mutt" has many definitions just as "Pit Bull" has come to mean many different animals according to the media as well as within the "dog world".

To older folk the term "Mutt" can mean Cur, can mean dog/canine, can also mean dog of unknown OR dog of mixed origin. Depending on region can depend on usage and definition following the name mutt.

However, if you don't want to call a dog a mutt call it a Cur, Pet Dog, Rescue Dog, Shelter Dog or hell better yet just a dog. People are so damned sensitive now in days in HAVING to attach a name to the animal so they can tell others. It ain't OTHERS dog(s), it is YOUR dog.

Function defines, individual pup matures and makes a name for itself. Period. Many that argue what an unknown is, what a "Pit Bull" is, preach.. Don't know what they are talking about themselves thus have no business "educating".

Call a spade a spade. Simple.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> The word "Mutt" has many definitions just as "Pit Bull" has come to mean many different animals according to the media as well as within the "dog world".
> 
> To older folk the term "Mutt" can mean Cur, can mean dog/canine, can also mean dog of unknown OR dog of mixed origin. Depending on region can depend on usage and definition following the name mutt.
> 
> ...


No one here is talking about what a pit bull is. Why is that almost every post you make turns into a debate over what a pit bull is and isn't? Also your last sentence.. You want to blow your load on who should and should not be "educating" blow it else where. You talk down to the majority of our members because they own pets, so the only educating you do is to your friends because no one else cares to wait for you to get off your soap box about what is and is not an APBT long enough to even listen to what else you have to say. The people who actually need educating you treat like shit. Also I said just call it a dog, YOU are the one so concerned on what to label dogs.

To all the rest I understand what you are saying. If a mutt means unknown origin, then yeah it's a mutt. To me it means mixed breed, which is something you don't know unless the mixing is obvious. So there for I am not going to regard peoples dogs as mutt when I have no clue if they are mixed bred. There is nothing wrong with calling it a dog to me. You feel you have to label it a mutt go ahead.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> No one here is talking about what a pit bull is. Why is that almost every post you make turns into a debate over what a pit bull is and isn't? Also your last sentence.. You want to blow your load on who should and should not be "educating" blow it else where. You talk down to the majority of our members because they own pets, so the only educating you do is to your friends because no one else cares to wait for you to get off your soap box about what is and is not an APBT long enough to even listen to what else you have to say. The people who actually need educating you treat like shit. Also I said just call it a dog, YOU are the one so concerned on what to label dogs.
> 
> To all the rest I understand what you are saying. If a mutt means unknown origin, then yeah it's a mutt. To me it means mixed breed, which is something you don't know unless the mixing is obvious. So there for I am not going to regard peoples dogs as mutt when I have no clue if they are mixed bred. There is nothing wrong with calling it a dog to me. You feel you have to label it a mutt go ahead.


Funny since i was in essence siding with you on your main points here.  Not sure i see your point about me "concerned" about labeling a dog, but if you want to believe that so be it... Same as the rest of what you posted that you seem to take "insulting". I had a point to what i said and you may not have got the connection which is fine, most do some don't. Either way it wasn't directed to you to begin with.

The rest is all perspective, you take it one way someone else takes it another, i've educated more than i've had people "run out" tails tucked. People don't want to handle my way theres plenty here that will sugar coat it to their liking.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Being as I am the one arguing what an unknown is seemed pretty directed to me. Next time I feel like being a bitch I will clarify first.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can't say a dog is a mutt any more than they can say it is purebred. Having no papers doesn't make a dog a mutt, yes it is very unlikely that the dog is pure of course, but with out papers the lineage is just unknown. No one knows if it is a mutt or pure without having any history on how the dog is bred.


Yeah you can. The definition of mutt is a dog of mixed heritage OR a dog of unknown heritage, what my boy is. Don't call my dog a mixed breed, you and I have no clue what he is. You call them a mutt because its an indeterminate breed. That's what a mutt is, unknown. How funny it's totally opposite of you. They are all dogs though. Can't call them that then people will know they are all the same lol


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ames said:


> Yeah you can. The definition of mutt is a dog of mixed heritage OR a dog of unknown heritage, what my boy is. Don't call my dog a mixed breed, you and I have no clue what he is. You call them a mutt because its an indeterminate breed. That's what a mutt is, unknown. How funny it's totally opposite of you. They are all dogs though. Can't call them that them people will know they are all the same lol


she does this a lot.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> The definition of mutt is a dog of mixed heritage OR a dog of unknown heritage


I think I made it pretty clear that IMO a mutt is a mixed bred dog. The definition of a mutt varies depending on source. Some add in dogs of unknown heritage while many stick to a mixed bred animal. SO NO I would not call a dog that I do not know if it is mixed bred a mutt. If YOU consider any dog without papers a mutt that is ok (I said that several times too). I understand now that there are people here who consider a dog a mutt even if it is not mixed breed.



ames said:


> Don't call my dog a mixed breed, you and I have no clue what he is. You call them a mutt because its an indeterminate breed. That's what a mutt is, unknown.


As said above if you choose to include unknown in your definition that's fine, I do not. The definitions vary as I have said several times and no I DO NOT include a dog of unknown lineage as a mutt. So no I don't think that if you don't know how your dog is bred it automatically makes it a mutt. To me mixed breed and mutt are the same exact thing.



ames said:


> How funny it's totally opposite of you.They are all dogs though. Can't call them that then people will know they are all the same lol


That's not the opposite, I just don't include unknown as mutt. Um yes I can call them dogs, because Uh yeah they ARE DOGS. THEY ARE ALL DOGS lmao.



zohawn said:


> she does this a lot.


Does what a lot post my opinion and be active. Get over it. It's sad how much you follow me around, yet have nothing to add to the thread. Are you like 13? Whats wrong Google didn't bring anything up for you to post on this one?

As I have said SEVERAL times here ( people seem to not be seeing it or just reading what they want to argue with and not the whole thing) that if it is YOUR OPINION that a mutt is a dog with unknown lineage or unpapered then I get why you would call it a mutt.

Before this thread I have never once heard of anyone who considered a dog a mutt regardless of whether it was mixed. So I will say this again *I CONSIDER A MUTT TO BE MIXED BREED IF YOU DON'T OK I GET IT.*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's very possible to have a pure bred dog with no papers. I have one  Things happen, papers are lost and dogs get stolen, that's how I ended up with him in the first place but I was fortunate enought to find his breeders, meet his dam and sire and look at their peds. So no I wouldn't consider every dog with no papers to be a mutt or mixed.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> It's very possible to have a pure bred dog with no papers. I have one  Things happen, papers are lost and dogs get stolen, that's how I ended up with him in the first place but I was fortunate enought to find his breeders, meet his dam and sire and look at their peds. So no I wouldn't consider every dog with no papers to be a mutt or mixed.


If you don't know many generations yes I would call that dog a mutt yes. Do you know his grandparents and great grandparents, etc and know they were not a different breed? Then its not unknown and isn't a mutt. Does that make sense? But I never said all non papered dogs are mutts, I said if you do not know your dogs history it is unknown aka a mutt. Some mutts could be mixed and some mutts are unknown like my dog is.

What would you call my dog?

I am also confused, the dictionary isn't something that's opinion to me. Definitions of words, can't be opinions because they are facts. It can be interpreted differently I guess as languages are, I call a soda tonic some people call it pop. But its not something you can really agree to disagree on, when its facts. Its accept or not accept.

What I meant by they are all just dogs and people not calling them that was they all may have physical or mental traits of a breed, but they might not. You can assume things about what the breed might be, but in the end they are a dog, each dog is different no matter what breed it is.

I have also said MANYMANY times on MANY MANY posts that a mutt means you do not know its history. And when people get bent out of shape that they have a pit bull 'cause it looks like one, I have included the following:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> What would you call my dog?


A dog. I don't see why it needs any other label. It's just a dog.



ames said:


> I am also confused, the dictionary isn't something that's opinion to me. Definitions of words, can't be opinions because they are facts.


Dictionaries don't all have the same definitions ( which as you can see from your post they all say different things). Depending on what dictionary you use would depend on what is included in the definition so no one dictionary is not fact over another. Also I don't see why the dictionaries matter when we are talking about people opinions of what defines a mutt. Being as your first one says "a dog, especially a mongrel" does that mean that dogs are all now mutts? That definition said nothing about undetermined. As I said this is not a dictionary debate as we all could pull up tons of dictionary definitions and get different answers soooo yeah kinda pointless. I know of several that say a *mongrel dog or stupid person* nothing more. So whats that say for it being a fact if different dictionary say different things? Plain and simple it is not a fact, it is opinion depending on what dictionary you read or who you talk to.



ames said:


> What I meant by they are all just dogs and people not calling them that was they all may have physical or mental traits of a breed, but they might not. You can assume things about what the breed might be, but in the end they are a dog, each dog is different no matter what breed it is.


I am saying they shouldn't be labeled with any breed at all and just be dogs, so I don't know what you are getting at with breed traits and so forth.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As I said depending on your dictionary you will get a different definition. Directly out of a 2005 Webster's New College Dictionary. Not a single word about unknown. So no its not fact, it's opinion.

*Mutt* :A mongrel dog (see mongrel)
*Mongrel*: 1.An animal or plant, esp dog, resulting from various interbreedings
2.A cross between two different breeds- of mixed origin or character.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine is Websters Dictionary as well, what year was yours published lol?? Looks like you might need an updated one since online has expanded definitions lol  Just checked Oxford british and American versions, still has the elaborated definition above. So weird!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just bought it brand new. It is for my Business English course and had to be new to be approved. Definition vary no matter what its not about updating lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Not really could have been published a while back and still being sold lol Plus why is there only 2 definitions listed? they don't list all the word meanings? What kinda college you going to girl! (kidding!!)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> Not really could have been published a while back and still being sold lol Plus why is there only 2 definitions listed? they don't list all the word meanings? What kinda college you going to girl! (kidding!!)


LMAO. No the whole first 3 weeks was all about current dictionaries as new words are added as well as using reference books. Jeeezeee how many definitions do you think I can carry! This book is already big enough. You'll be having my carring around an Unabridged dictionary! lmao


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> LMAO. No the whole first 3 weeks was all about current dictionaries as new words are added as well as using reference books. Jeeezeee how many definitions do you think I can carry! This book is already big enough. You'll be having my carring around an Unabridged dictionary! lmao


hahaha exactly!!! hey you can get a PDF version on your phone or kindle I am sure!!! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> hahaha exactly!!! hey you can get a PDF version on your phone or kindle I am sure!!! lol


No freakin way! I refuse to add anything on my phone. It makes calls and can text end of story! I do want to get a kindle eventually though.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> No freakin way! I refuse to add anything on my phone. It makes calls and can text end of story! I do want to get a kindle eventually though.


Oh jeebus! Will u just download the kindle app already. Its free for android and then u can get the books right there on ur phone and not need to carry around 2 devices. :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No way in hell will I ever ad an App on my phone! Never!!!!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I think I made it pretty clear that IMO a mutt is a mixed bred dog. The definition of a mutt varies depending on source. Some add in dogs of unknown heritage while many stick to a mixed bred animal. SO NO I would not call a dog that I do not know if it is mixed bred a mutt. If YOU consider any dog without papers a mutt that is ok (I said that several times too). I understand now that there are people here who consider a dog a mutt even if it is not mixed breed.
> 
> As said above if you choose to include unknown in your definition that's fine, I do not. The definitions vary as I have said several times and no I DO NOT include a dog of unknown lineage as a mutt. So no I don't think that if you don't know how your dog is bred it automatically makes it a mutt. To me mixed breed and mutt are the same exact thing.
> 
> ...


i dont follow you around, youre in like every thread so if i post anywhere you will be there by default.

you also bring up google and act like i dont know what im talking about...my sig will speak for me.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

So uh... I totally didn't mean for all this to do down like it did.

My bad.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

zohawn said:


> i dont follow you around, youre in like every thread so if i post anywhere you will be there by default.


Uh hu...Soooo the fact that you have made 2 post in this thread and both of them just to be a smart ass about me (neither had a single thing to do with the discussion) but..... Yeah it is just because I happened to be in this thread. You go to many threads and post nothing other than smart ass remarks about what I said, so yes that is following me around, whether you want to admit you have nothing better to do or not.



zohawn said:


> you also bring up google and act like i dont know what im talking about...my sig will speak for me.


You haven't talked about anything or made a single comment in this thread other than to be a smart ass to me so no you don't know what your talking about, and since you had nothing to post in this thread I assume Google had no info for you to copy. I have never seen a post from you that had a single original thought or opinion. I have seen you over and over just repost what Km has said in different words and make it seem as if it was your own thoughts.

Your sig is nothing but quotes from me, which are not serving your purpose as I get told all the time by people of how they like what I had to say in that quote in your sig lmao! the other one is new, but hey glad to see you added another quote. That 2nd one being competently out of context to make it look like you want it to but hey I'm ok with that. Keep letting people think you love my ideas and what I had to say  When you post a quote in your sig it comes across as you agreeing


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Uh hu...Soooo the fact that you have made 2 post in this thread and both of them just to be a smart ass about me (neither had a single thing to do with the discussion) but..... Yeah it is just because I happened to be in this thread. You go to many threads and post nothing other than smart ass remarks about what I said, so yes that is following me around, whether you want to admit you have nothing better to do or not.
> 
> You haven't talked about anything or made a single comment in this thread other than to be a smart ass to me so no you don't know what your talking about, and since you had nothing to post in this thread I assume Google had no info for you to copy. I have never seen a post from you that had a single original thought or opinion.* I have seen you over and over just repost what Km has said in different words and make it seem as if it was your own thoughts. *
> 
> Your sig is nothing but quotes from me, which are not serving your purpose as I get told all the time by people of how they like what I had to say in that quote in your sig lmao! the other one is new, but hey glad to see you added another quote. That 2nd one being competently out of context to make it look like you want it to but hey I'm ok with that. Keep letting people think you love my ideas and what I had to say  When you post a quote in your sig it comes across as you agreeing


never understood your reasoning for this. theres multiple times ive disagreed with KM. also, ive held my beliefs for a lot longer than ive been here. my attitude towards the dogs hasnt changed since ive been here. KM (actually a lot of people here) have the same reasoning of the dogs that i do. theres nothing more behind that than random chance.

back on topic, its been said before...if theres no papers then its anyones guess


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

zohawn said:


> back on topic, its been said before...if theres no papers then its anyones guess


Finally something to do with with the topic! Congrats!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm making cookies who wants one  LOL :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> I'm making cookies who wants one  LOL :woof:


I do I do!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I'm making cookies who wants one  LOL :woof:


What kind of cookies Krystal?? Lolololol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea if you're offering free cookies ill chime in  just ship them to MO haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## global-girl (Feb 26, 2013)

you can go to dnamydog.com and get a dna test that will determine the breeds that are in your dog. never tried them myself but ive heard great results have come back from it


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

global-girl said:


> you can go to dnamydog.com and get a dna test that will determine the breeds that are in your dog. never tried them myself but ive heard great results have come back from it


As said before and will be said again. All breed DNA tests are a Joke they cannot truly distinguish a breed. They are basic money scams. Most don't even have the APBT or AST on their test lists. Don't waste your money on the breed DNA test the only way to know is to actually know your dogs pedigree. Even mutts can have a known pedigree.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

global-girl said:


> you can go to dnamydog.com and get a dna test that will determine the breeds that are in your dog. never tried them myself but ive heard great results have come back from it


I've seen a lot of debate on DNA testing and my personal conclusion was/is that it is only accurate enough to document lineage of particular dogs on a pedigree. The test is 3 times more likely to be incorrect or inconclusive than dead nuts accurate. I can be 100% accurate in saying "no pedigree = unknown lineage. A mutt, a mix, whatever you want to call it. Not an apbt.
up:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone wasting money on saliva DNA Tests please watch this





[/color]


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

do people use the word 'cur' up here because i'd have to agre with the majority up here unless you can prove the lineage of the animal, i can be whatever you say it is, but are you willing to stake your reputation on it????? 

messin with these dogs, your reputation means EVERYTHING


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

surfer said:


> do people use the word 'cur' up here because i'd have to agre with the majority up here unless you can prove the lineage of the animal, i can be whatever you say it is, but are you willing to stake your reputation on it?????
> 
> messing with these dogs, your reputation means EVERYTHING


what context is important. Depends on which definition is being used since there are many. cur as in mutt or cur as in jump the [] or cur as population control and some feel any dog not a APBT is a cur...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odd because I've seen this exact same lady use these DNA kits as proof that a dog in question by BSL wasn't a pit bull.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

